# remote issue



## schnikies79 (Jan 2, 2006)

I've been having a quirky problem with my remote lately. Once a day or so it will slowly stop controlling the tivo and tv. you have to push the buttons over and over before it will do anything. Then it will get to the point where it can't control the tivo at all and can barely control the tv. Curious as to whether it was the tivo or the remote, I reset the tivo and it started working fine again, on both the tv and tivo. I know that tivo dosen't change anything with the remote so I that would lead me to believe it is the remote, but then why does resetting the tivo fix it every time?

BTW, it's a phillips hdr31201. I have telnet, ftp and tivoweb installed.


----------



## schnikies79 (Jan 2, 2006)

wrong forum. could a mod move this to tivo help?


----------

